# My Ergonomic Chair guide / Aeron alternatives



## KaHuNaZ

wow. those are some beautiful chairs. I wish i had the money. You should include the prices of these chairs. too lazy to look them all up


----------



## yann3804

I'll add more data tomorrow... it's very early in the morning here


----------



## SDriver

Nice thread Yann. I think lots will find this useful.
I have a Knoll and an Aeron. Personally I think the Knoll is very uncomfortable.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

We have the Knoll Life at work and that chair absolutely kills my back. I find its lumbar support to be very poor. I managed to have them replace it with the Steelcase Leap, which I think is a big improvement, although it's not my favorite.

Having sat in many of these chairs, I personally find the Herman Miller Mirra to be the most comfortable. It's what I have at home and I think the lumbar is the best there is. Given that the fully loaded Mirra can cost over $800, I would not place it in the mid-range category. I think it's much better than the Aeron.

Another one I find to be very comfortable, especially given its low price point, is the Sayl. I bought that one for my wife and I honestly think it's more comfortable than many others.

I want to link to two stores that I've had great experiences with:

seatingbargains.com - Sells open box chairs for well below retail. Given that they are an authorized retailer, and have a full manufacturer's warranty, if any of them have any problems they will be replaced. This happened when I bought my mom a Mirra. It arrived damaged and Herman Miller replaced it with a brand new one for free.

smartfurniture.com - IMO, the best store if buying new. One of the few that lets you customize every feature, offers free shipping/returns, and competitive price.


----------



## godftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> We have the Knoll Life at work and that chair absolutely kills my back. I find its lumbar support to be very poor. I managed to have them replace it with the Steelcase Leap, which I think is a big improvement, although it's not my favorite.
> Having sat in many of these chairs, I personally find the Herman Miller Mirra to be the most comfortable. It's what I have at home and I think the lumbar is the best there is. Given that the fully loaded Mirra can cost over $800, I would not place it in the mid-range category. I think it's much better than the Aeron.
> Another one I find to be very comfortable, especially given its low price point, is the Sayl. I bought that one for my wife and I honestly think it's more comfortable than many others.
> I want to link to two stores that I've had great experiences with:
> seatingbargains.com - Sells open box chairs for well below retail. Given that they are an authorized retailer, and have a full manufacturer's warranty, if any of them have any problems they will be replaced. This happened when I bought my mom a Mirra. It arrived damaged and Herman Miller replaced it with a brand new one for free.
> smartfurniture.com - IMO, the best store if buying new. One of the few that lets you customize every feature, offers free shipping/returns, and competitive price.


was looking for a new chair but would like to keep a smaller budget then most/all of the chairs mentioned here, do you think i would be better off with a chair like -> *Office Star* (200$ish) or an open box Mirra from Seatingbargins.com (300ish) (also open to suggestions)

ideally would like to keep the budget <200 but curious if the mirra/open box chairs would be better?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godftw*
> 
> was looking for a new chair but would like to keep a smaller budget then most/all of the chairs mentioned here, do you think i would be better off with a chair like -> *Office Star* (200$ish) or an open box Mirra from Seatingbargins.com (300ish) (also open to suggestions)
> ideally would like to keep the budget <200 but curious if the mirra/open box chairs would be better?


The Office Star is a pretty good chair but I think for that price there is no comparison. Keep in mind that the Mirra has a 12 year warranty, which Herman Miller stands behind. I can't comment on Office Star's warranty though. It's like comparing a new Honda to a slightly used BMW, which BMW will repair/replace over much of its lifetime if it suffers any problems.

Seating bargains has the basic Mirra open box for $250, but I would spend an extra $60 easily for the additional adjustable arm rests, lumbar support, adjustable seat, and tilt limiter of the loaded chair.


----------



## godftw

Appreciate the reply +rep


----------



## BLKKROW

I get to use the Steelcase Leap everyday at work, it does have tons of adjustment options. Everyday I adjust it to something different if my back is hurting in one location or what not great chair


----------



## Emmuh

I should be picking up a teknion contessa tommorow for 175 - Soooo hyped for it over my $20 surplus store chair


----------



## godftw

picking up a mirra on your recommendation ChaoticKinesis







have high hopes since i had to murder (mywallet) to get it !


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Great thread...wish it was still active. I'm currently deciding between a Steelcase Think, Haworth Very and a Hon Nucleus...or a Humanscale Liberty if I can justify it.
I wish there was more information/reviews online...that's not something I say to often.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

It may not be active but my subscription didn't go anywhere.

I liked the Steelcase Think a lot but found all the Humanscale chairs very uncomfortable. They recline in a very specific way that is unlike any other chair. I think it's very much a like it or hate it sort of thing. I never tried the other two you mentioned.

If you can, definitely try before you buy. The best thing to do is see if you can find a store that stocks various ergonomic chairs.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^ good to see its not dead...thanks for your input ChaoticKinesis.

The lack of controls on the Humanscale Liberty can be nice for simplicity sake but can be restrictive which can present issues. I quite like the recline from my brief store experience but agree with your potential concerns as there are no adjustments (i.e. tension, back-lock, etc) and therefore won't be for everyone. I also totally agree that "try before you buy" is really necessary, although it can be challanging finding examples of the chairs you're interested in, even if you in a large metro area. From my list above I was able to find and sit in the Steelcase Think, Hon Nucleus and Humanscale Liberty (along with many others) but was not able to find the Haworth Very Task which was a little disappointing. Ended up going with the nucleus as it was the most comforable for me. Mine arrives tomorrow and I'm syched


----------



## ajresendez

Wife is complaining about back problems recently. She sits for atleast 10 hours a day in an office, I think it's her crappy office chair thinking of investing in a good office chair for her. Any suggestions she is about 5 feet 4 inches and weighs about 115lbs I dont want to get a chair that has the lumbar support all the way up her back haha.


----------



## yann3804

Bump. For anyone interested in the Hag capisco, I'll probably post a review once I get mine.. (probably today or tomorrow)

Edit: Not much to say for now, but one thing stands out about this chair. - It's very hard to adapt to the seat because of its design.


----------



## Phillychuck

I bought a Teknion Amicus used for $40 and it has a fault of which I have to try to fix or just throw it out (no refund options at this point).



















It appears the plastic base sagged, or broke, as the center touches the floor and drags on the carpet (tested it on hard floor, it does the same). Chair feels stable, but some of the weight seems to be on the center part :-(

I don't see any obvious cracks in the plastic.

Anyone own one of these? From the picture on the first page it looks like they have more of an arch on the base, but I did a lot of googling and some of them just seem to look like mine. I'm curious how many inches from the base of the center of the chair to the floor.

I contacted Teknion, but they seem like they just want to sell me parts without me even knowing where the fault lies for sure. I can imagine what parts cost, they have the chair listed at almost $1000 new.


----------



## catlady86

What about something like the Vitra ID range? You can pretty much pick and choose all aspects of it:



http://www.papilloninteriors.co.uk/vitra-id-concept-trim-and-trim-l-chair/


----------



## KevinV

thank you for this post...im in need of a new computer chair


----------



## Remix65

paying top dollar for a non-high back chair is a waste of money. buying a mid or low back chair for computer use is a waste of money.


----------



## Nightingale

I've had the CXO from nightingale since the first day they released the chair back in December 2003. Built like a tank still is perfect working condition one of the best investments i ever made for my back ever.


----------



## bevhepcroft

The Aerons can be kind of expensive but there are some cheaper alternatives. My office ended up buying a bunch of refurbished Aerons and I have to say I really enjoy them. I didn't think the mesh would be supportive but so far haven't had any issues with my back.


----------



## Remix65

i just switched to this tab and thought the first chair is called barack obama Lol.


----------



## yann3804

Quick review on the Hag Capisco (stool chair)

It has been my main seat for 4 months now.. and I can say, without a doubt, that it's much better for your back than any of those chairs (CXO, Aeron, Mirra, whatever chair you want that has a lumbar support).
The main difference is that the pelvic position is tilted forward, and that allows you to support your weight using your main leg muscles. Therefore, your legs aren't tired throughout the day and you feel much less tired overall and more active,.. although this position does put some pressure on your perineum, but you will adapt over time
The other cool thing is that you can really easily change positions throughout the day, sitting backward, forward, on the left side, etc. it's very versatile for a chair..
unfortunately they are rarely found on craiglist/kijiji/classifieds nowadays, but I was lucky enough to find an used one for which I didn't pay too mch. If anyone has questions just inbox me

The first post will need to be updated, as new chairs have come out on the market and promote better posture and better ergonomics than those posted above.. but they aren't very well known for now


----------



## Luhz

I am located in Canada and am looking for a chair with the following:

high back
headrest
armrests

The back _must_ be able to recline to at least a 120 degree angle from the seat. Chair tilting with back+seat at the same time is not sufficient. Ideally it will be able to tilt as well as recline.

Ideally, the chair would have a mesh back and seat.

I've looked at the Okamura Baron/CP, which looks like it fits my criteria, but I haven't been able to find a way to get one in Canada for anything close to a reasonable price (pushing $3000 is no longer reasonable for an office chair, IMO).

Any suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## giecsar

I am located in Italy and am looking for a chair with the following:

- heating
- cooling
- massage
- power lumbar, recline etc.

Any suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i just switched to this tab and thought the first chair is called barack obama Lol.


LOL I just opened this thread and thought the same.

Anyways, for a cheap guy like myself who can't spend a ton of money, what is a good chair for around $100-$150?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> LOL I just opened this thread and thought the same.
> 
> Anyways, for a cheap guy like myself who can't spend a ton of money, what is a good chair for around $100-$150?


To be honest, you're asking about chairs that are in a whole different league. That's not to say that there aren't any good chairs for that price, but I'm not sure if they can be compared with what's discussed in this thread in terms of both comfort and quality. To put it in computer terms, it's like asking about the best ARM CPU in the context of an Intel/AMD chip comparison.

While I'm not too familiar with chairs in the $100-200 price range-because I never managed to find one I liked-some of the ones from Office Star seem to be pretty well regarded on the cheaper end.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yea I know that what I'm asking is kind of out of the scope of this thread. This was just my first foray into this sub forum and I am looking for something cheap and good which we all know is rare.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

It would be nice to have an updated guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yea I know that what I'm asking is kind of out of the scope of this thread. This was just my first foray into this sub forum and I am looking for something cheap and good which we all know is rare.


It doesn't exist. Go to a local office store and sit in every chair there for at least 30 minutes per chair. Then buy the one you like the most.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteironknuckle*
> 
> It would be nice to have an updated guide.
> 
> It doesn't exist. Go to a local office store and sit in every chair there for at least 30 minutes per chair. Then buy the one you like the most.


You can apply the same advice here too though, as long as you have a store that sells a variety of ergonomic chairs nearby. It's too bad there aren't many of them.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> You can apply the same advice here too though, as long as you have a store that sells a variety of ergonomic chairs nearby. It's too bad there aren't many of them.


You are correct.

It's important to go in and test regardless of the chair price. The issue is that, with how many chairs are in the <$200 range, it's impossible for anyone online to give you a recommendation that you will definitely love. The quality seems to be roughly the same across the board in that price range, so as long as it's comfortable, it doesn't matter which one you choose.


----------



## knightsilver

Anyone got or has had the Steelcase Leap or Leap Plus?


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Anyone got or has had the Steelcase Leap or Leap Plus?


I don't own this chair, but I know someone who has it and I have sat in it a number of times. Wirecutter named it the best office chair. It's very different from what I, personally, am used to. It isn't cushy at all, but with the right adjustments can fit you like a glove. It is definitely designed to make you sit up straight in a way that feels more "natural." However, it's a love or hate it thing, as his wife swears it gives her back pain. It's a high quality chair but if if doesn't fit your sitting style/body then it isn't for you, basically.

I treat desktop chairs like big cozy armchairs because apparently sitting with my feet on the ground like a normal human being is impossible for me, so while I found the chair to be of superb quality, I can't say much about the comfort because I kept wanting to sit in it wrong.


----------



## kskwerl

anyone have any suggestions for like the most squooshy comfortable computer chair that I can melt into


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Buy an armchair.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Anyone got or has had the Steelcase Leap or Leap Plus?


I have the Leap at work and it's great. The adjustable lumbar support lets you change the curvature of the back and the vertical level of that curvature to mold it to your spine. With that said, this is the kind of chair that practically forces proper posture with your entire back glued to the chair. It also offers great settings for the recline, allowing comfortable seating at anywhere from 90 degrees (seated upright) to ~45 degrees, with tilt lock at both extremes and three intermediate steps.

If the above sounds like something you want in a chair, I believe the chances of you liking this one are rather high.


----------



## knightsilver

Thx,

Ya I sit straight, and Ive got lower "known" bulging disc in my lower back and prob one or more in my neck. I like sitting straight in my Volvo Wagon, one of the best seats Ive sit in, and the Wagon is close to 20 years old. My current computer, the seat cushion is already a poc, and not even a year old, and the back does ok, but doesnt promote good posture..

The Leap Plus vs the Leap? Im 5.8 tall, 220lbs, built like a short stock linebacker with a small beer gutt, lol............


----------



## Ovrclck

I found a SteelCase Leap V1 for $189 obo on craigslist. Good deal?


----------



## Aventadoor

HÅG Capisco is a chair I highly recommend.
We sell alot of them ( I work for office supply shop) to our customers.
They are minimalistic, reliable and good looking.
Its also really nice to stretch ur back etc with it!


----------



## downlinx

OP the Interstuhl silver 362S is by no means a low end chair on price, my wife has this chair at her office. These chairs are $4000 and lowest with just the stool base at $2000.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> OP the Interstuhl silver 362S is by no means a low end chair on price, my wife has this chair at her office. These chairs are $4000 and lowest with just the stool base at $2000.


Looks nice but it seems to be one of those cases of form over function, coming in at a very high cost. That's not to comment in any way about its comfort, but not all expensive chairs are necessarily all that comfortable.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Looks nice but it seems to be one of those cases of form over function, coming in at a very high cost. That's not to comment in any way about its comfort, but not all expensive chairs are necessarily all that comfortable.


I was just stating that the OP classified the chair wrong, but yes, i do not find the chair comfortable at all, but my wife likes it,


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> I was just stating that the OP classified the chair wrong, but yes, i do not find the chair comfortable at all, but my wife likes it,


The OP actually has it in the misc. section, just below low-end.

In any case, this makes me think of the Knoll Life, which is the default chair people have at my work. It retails for ~$1,000, placing it at a higher price point than most of the better-known ergo chairs. Yet the opinion of a majority of co-workers I've talked to is that it is fairly uncomfortable and no one can believe how much it sells for (the perception is that it's certainly not on par with an Aeron, which most people are familiar with). I couldn't sit in it for extended periods at all because of how much it made my back hurt.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Im currently using a 25$ ikea chair. Can't wait for the detrimental effects to kick in!


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> The OP actually has it in the misc. section, just below low-end.
> 
> In any case, this makes me think of the Knoll Life, which is the default chair people have at my work. It retails for ~$1,000, placing it at a higher price point than most of the better-known ergo chairs. Yet the opinion of a majority of co-workers I've talked to is that it is fairly uncomfortable and no one can believe how much it sells for (the perception is that it's certainly not on par with an Aeron, which most people are familiar with). I couldn't sit in it for extended periods at all because of how much it made my back hurt.


thanks, missed that part and i fully agree with you.


----------



## kskwerl

can anyone recommend me a good chair, I have a hunch back


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I have the Leap at work and it's great. The adjustable lumbar support lets you change the curvature of the back and the vertical level of that curvature to mold it to your spine. With that said, this is the kind of chair that practically forces proper posture with your entire back glued to the chair. It also offers great settings for the recline, allowing comfortable seating at anywhere from 90 degrees (seated upright) to ~45 degrees, with tilt lock at both extremes and three intermediate steps.
> 
> If the above sounds like something you want in a chair, I believe the chances of you liking this one are rather high.


With your suggestion. I'm going to be purchasing a used Leap V1 tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## alucardis666

I'm in the market for a new chair actually... looking to spend around $300

I'm 6'2 ant weigh 240lbs. Would like something with a high back and arm rests...

Suggestions?


----------



## Ducky

At $640 starting price, I feel the Steelcase Amia chair is worth a mention in the mid-range category. Extremely comparable to the Leap both in form and function.


----------



## Born For TDM

Just got an aeron for $275 off craigslist in like-new condition!


----------



## Born For TDM

double post


----------



## 0042Kate

Hi there, actually there is a new awesome chair on the Canada & US market - SpinaliS health chair, made in Europe since 1999
great for prevention of chronic back pain, worldwide patented & certified as medical device. SpinaliS is unique chair for active sitting and removing back pain, suitable for anyone who has to sit every day at work and also for kids from 6 years. The movable seat on a spring ensures strengthening abdominal and back muscles, keeping the spine in its correct position while preventing irreversible changes to the spine and so eliminating back pain. SpinaliS is recommended by many doctors and chiropractors.



SpinaliS-Canada-Ergonomic-Series-Chair-for-Great-Posture.gif 5168k .gif file


----------



## hotsauce2007

why not?

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/777602-car-seat-as-a-chair-audi-a8-seat/


----------



## frodbonzi

Necro a bit... just found the thread now... You can find a lot of the high end chairs on this list really cheap now - and chair technology really hasn't changed in the past 10 years...

Just picked up the Teknion (see Okamura) Contessa for $20 on Maxsold.com... sitting in it now and it is AWESOME!


----------



## feeling7

Hello guys,

First of all I would like to say thank you for your effort, this post was very helpful for me:thumb:

Also I have a question, I found three good offers of 3 different used chairs, which one of these would you go for?

These are original photos from the sellers,

1. OKAMURA CP BARON - 150 USD









2. Orangebox ARA - EBA - 130 USD









3. Haworth Comforto 59 - 140 USD










Price does not really matter as is nearly same,
I am 183 cm (6 ft),
Chair only for work, computer, office etc
Also was considering IKEA Markus brand new for about 160 USD, how would you compare it to the ones above?
BTW my leader is OKAMURA CP BARON now,

Thanks


----------



## pirate d

I have just been sent a SIHOO M90 Ergonomics Chair for test and review. Day 1 in and I can say it is very very comfortable and has a number of adjustments to ensure yo are amazingly comfy. We have a video of Unboxing and building and if you could check it out and like and subscribe that would be great. I can highly recommend this chair, and once we have worked with it for a bit longer we will post back with further updates. SIHOO M90 Ergonomics Chair, Unboxing & Building Video


----------

